# Microwave Issues



## NHRA Larry (Jan 30, 2008)

Hay folks,

Just want to pick some brains. I have a 07 30rls and have had microwave issues since new. The microwave has been replaced three time during the warrenty period, but I still have problems. Ok, here is what is happening. WHen I use the microwave all by its self on shore power, everything seems to work ok, but with repetative use will cause the cooking times to grow longer till it won't warm a cup of water in five minutes. Those symtoms have the techs scratching their heads. Hence they replaced the oven three times.

On my last trip (Summer Nations, Topeka, KS), I had to utilize my EU3000 Honda for power. Tried to use the microwave and the thing on and caused the generator to surge and finely caused the generator to overload portection curcuit to kick. Note, no other AC voltage was being used and it never kicked and internal circuit breaker in the TT. Note that the generator would run the Air Conditioning, TV's and even a coffee pot all at the same time with complaning too much, but would overload with ONLY the microwave running. We stopped at a campground just outside St Louis, and using the TV and Microwave at the same time kicked the 30 amp breaker on the shore powerpole. It never kicked the internal breaker in the TT.

After we arrived home, I pulled the microwave out of the RV and ran it at home, it runs perfectly. I must have a issue with the wiring in the TT, Anyone have a simular issue ?

NHRA Larry


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would look for a loose ground wire. The odds of three failures are not odds that would likely happen. The only constant is the wiring on the trailer. Check the voltage at the microwave while it is running, anything under 110 vac and you have issues.

Some of the microwaves have normal 15 amp plugs. If yours does then try it directly to the generator. If it does not then add a plug and try it.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I would look for a loose ground wire.


If the microwave plugs into an outlet, I'd start with an inexpensive receptacle tester . Even if the microwave doesn't use an outlet, try the tester in other outlets in the trailer..










Then voltage testing, etc. as Camper Andy has said.

Ed


----------

